

Applying the K.I.S.S. principle to social network feeds. What do you think? - mayava
http://www.simplifysocial.com

======
mayava
Hey guys. I'm nearly done hacking up a simple tool that lets me easily stay on
top of the social feeds of people I care about without having to filter
through everyone else's updates. Basically, I've got aggregated Facebook,
Twitter, and Tumblr feeds for 3 close friends sent to my inbox every week.
Curious to know if this would be useful for anyone else. If there's interest,
I'll iron out the minor bugs, make it look pretty, and release it as a public
product.

